#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month

## Merry

Welcome to the new month, and to the notification of the new Member of the Month! 

RPA has been around for a fair amount of time now and this member has been with us for a very long time.  His account says he joined us in 2012, but he was actually with us on Original RPA before that.  He just took his time moving on over to our new space. I think he got lost for awhile. Thankfully he found us when we moved and finally showed up! 

He likes sushi  
and spareribs 
He isn't fond of the heat BUT he does like 
sparkles and sprinkles, he just doesn't like to admit it! 
He has a job in the real world, but thankfully still has enough time to hang out here with us!
He's a mad video gamer and you can usually find him on Discord involved in something interesting.  Recently Dragon Quest and Forza. 

He lives in the Midwest of the USA and he recently had a birthday!  ::happybirthday::   He spent it with his family and there was NO cake! But I know he had fun  :;loves;: 

He's an amazing creative genius and has made our site so many Banners, we can't even count them all! 


Spoiler: a few samples of his work 













He's gotten quite a few badges while's he's been with us.. mainly for his creative skills. 
Some of which were member voted, incredibly tough competition! Winning by member vote! 


Spoiler: here is the LIST of badges! 





The Artiste: Winner of the Banner Contest RPApril 2018
Friend to RPA; For referring one friend to RPA!
TENKyu ; Celebrating 10 years of RPA!
RPA Award 2016; The Perfectionist
RPA Award 2016: Most Artistic
The Golden StarFish: Reached the reputation's Golden Star
Site Angels: Thank you for doing many sigs for RP of the week banner shops
Masquerful: 1st place of the Set Contest!
The Artiste: Penguins Slayer- Winner of RPA banner contest 2015.
RPA Award 2014: Your RPA Member Award: Best Signature
RPA Award 2014: Your RPA Member Award - Best Request Shop
RPA Award 2014: Your RPA Member Award - Most Artistic
Level One Adventurer: For creating a character in RPALandia!
The Artiste: For first place in the 'New Look for Facebook' graphics competition 
Tribune Freelance: Thank you for the article you've provided
The Artiste: For the contribution of amazing artistic skills to the forum
	



His request thread is usually in high demand, but definitely worth the wait,  if you're inclined to make a request.  
I myself have made many requests, as you can imagine, and always  :luv:  the results of his work! I am probably the one that pester's him the most!  :XD: 


Spoiler: some of the lucky people to wear his creations 





 
 
  
 





Please show this member some love for all his hard work and all the amazing creative support he gives us every day he is here! 

Incase you haven't figured it out by now, this month's Member of the Month is the one, and only 


Thank you Haya for everything ~ Congratulations on being our Member of the Month for November!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats Haya!!! @Hayabusa;

----------


## Kris

Way to go  ::D:

----------


## G

Congrats  ::):

----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats!!

----------


## DannyPhantom

Congratulations!

----------


## Price

Woohoo! Way to go, Haya!  ::):

----------


## Sinderella

You hobo. I love you and congrats.  :luv:

----------


## MidKnight

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kortaga

Congratulations and well done!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Storm



----------


## Yggdrasil_Hugger

Congratulations!

----------

